# 02 chev 3500 mason dump whelen



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

This is a mason dump i just finished up. i started on it back in the spring when they got the truck. i had to remove the old Roll cover and do some Rust/Cancer repair on the body. this truck is green the rest of the fleet with White with Purple. So we added some purple and yes the rings around the lights are painted purple. also had to fix change the way the stock rear lights are monted

Radio Motorola XPR-4500
Whelen PCC-8R to control both the sander and the lights with custom labels
front
linz6 in the grill
vertexs
top L32
Rear
500 Series tir6
500 STT
500 LED Reverse
Vertex


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Nice job. What are those tiny flashing lights at the rear lower side of the dump body? They look pretty bright for such a small light


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I found them, Vertex... i might have to get them.. They look very bright in your vid. how bright actually are they?
Thanks


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

they are amazingly bright. whelen is using a newer Amber/yellower Diode and they kick ass


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

kitn1mcc;1370410 said:


> they are amazingly bright. whelen is using a newer Amber/yellower Diode and they kick ass


Are these new ones for sale? Link?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

they just changed what they use in the lights it is still the same part number 

vtx609a


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

kitn1mcc;1371943 said:


> they just changed what they use in the lights it is still the same part number
> 
> vtx609a


Thank you..Thumbs Up


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

whelen vertex.......not a bad light for 67.00.......but a tir3 for 38.00 is more affordable.


----------

